# BIG & Bonez!! Also, some yard play :)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

My boys are silly!  Bonez turned 13 weeks on Tuesday. He weighed 43 lbs. this Saturday. 






Then I had them in the yard for a bit.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

No love for the mastiffs!  (and boxer)


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

LOve you dogs!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are such handsome dogs!!! All three of them!!! ZOOMIES!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw! Soo cute! Big sure is tolerant of baby Bones. It looked like he ate his head when the video stopped. I sure hope he didn't REALLY. :wink:

I love how Bones just wants to play with the big dawgz. Adorable!! 

All three of your guys are just handsome as can be!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww I love how the boxer is in like top speed mode while Big just lopes along after him! And I love it when dogs play by just waving their heads back and forth making teeth and funny noises at each other, my dogs do that all the time and it cracks me up!


----------

